# Music Video made in UnrealEditor3: Fright Machine.



## RCTFORME (Jul 27, 2009)

So, yah, I'm posting this in music cause it seems to be the most appropriate forum :3

Quick link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yhiuSY_F68

The idea:

A damp, dark room hidden away in an unknown compound houses a machine that hisses and clanks to keep an imprisoned dark energy at bay... and almost fails! D:

I made this video using UnrealEditor, the same engine used for Unreal Tournament 3 and Gears of War (apparently).  The animations themselves are very simple (compared to what's possible by more seasoned programmers, of course), but considering that this is my first attempt at making a video (and an UT3 level, for that matter) and I did not receive any outside help (minus the research I did to solve some problems).

I'm pretty proud of it overall minus all the hic-ups I've had in making it xD  I hope to get some comments from you guys :3 if ya like it, lemme know  if ya hate it, then at least be nice about it x3  Thanks   I also submitted it for link of the day, so I hope it gets picked x3  I'd love to get some publicity on it :3  I'm also considering cutting it down a bit and submitting it to Atari's Make Something Unreal contest where it could be elligable for a $5000 prize, but that's not likely to happen xD


----------



## Rhyrs (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cool. I always love those types of things, and the fact that you did it in UnrealEditor is pretty interesting. Good music too. I hope you get something out of it.


----------



## Lithel (Jul 28, 2009)

That's actually really neat. 
I'm not big on animation, but I rather like it. It managed to creep me out. Not that that's hard to do or anything, but it did, and I consider that good. :'D

The music is really refreshing too. I haven't heard anything like it in a while. I might have to drag it onto my iPod. :3


----------



## RCTFORME (Jul 28, 2009)

you can download it here if ya want:

http://www.rctforme.com/RCTFORME_FrightMachine.mp4

And the song can be found on my website at plain 
http://www.rctforme.com/ 

Thanks for the kind words <3 I really appreciate positive feedback :3 I worked really hard on this video and I'm glad so many people like it <3


----------

